# HDTV Recorder am Rechner?



## TheLucker (21. Mai 2011)

Moin Jungs!
So ich hab da mal ne Frage? xD
Ich bekomm jetzt von UNITYMEDIA einen HD Recorder und jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob ich den irgendwie an meinen Rechner anschließen kann um HD TV zu gucken?
Der Anschluss wurde schon gelegt, aber ich besitze keinen Fernseher, da ich ausschließlich Filme und kein TV genieße xD
Brauch ich da eine besondere TV Karte oder wie schaff ich es HD TV auf meinen Monitor zu zaubern?
Monitor: Samsung BX2450 also HD fähig!

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure Antworten!

MFG 
TheLucker


----------



## TheLucker (21. Mai 2011)

Ohhhhhhh bin ich blöd 
Einfach an HDMI dran und fertig 

Egal trortzdem Danke!


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (21. Mai 2011)

Interessant wäre jetzt natürlich ob es auch an einem "nicht-HDCP" fähigen Monitor funktioniert.


----------



## watercooled (22. Mai 2011)

Warum nicht? Was der Receiver sendet gibt der Moni auch wieder, oder?


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (22. Mai 2011)

Hundertprozentig ist das nicht gesagt. Die Sender/Medienanbieter wollen ihr Material ja schützen als obs der goldene Gral wäre


----------

